# Degu Toys?



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Anyone help think our goos are bit bored , theve got a house, shelves (more on the way) hanging rope and ladder thing , wheel and tunnel thing

but my OH thinks there still bored, what can i give them to keep them entertained ??

ideas apriciated


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, degu's love to chew so buying anything wooden and edible is a very good choice, you can buy sticks and peices of wood from pet shops or you can find branches outside for them to have. But you have to be careful of the different branches you chose as many types of wood are toxic to degu's. Safe wood types include, eating apple, Hazlenut, Hawthorn and Kiln-dried pine. Oviously wheels and flying saucers are a good buy as they keep them fit and entertained. Cardboard can be used in all shapes and sizes from tubes to boxes, as they will rip these up and use them for bedding or just play with them. Wild degu's spend alot of time foraging, so it is a good idea to sprinkle oats or crushed cornflakes around the cage as they willl spend hours searching for them. My degu's love it when i buy them parrot toys as most have bells and jingely bits attached to them, which they spend hours playing with. Also stuffing a sock with hay keeps they entertained for ages as they will try and work out how to get to the hay. Leaving bits of tissue around their cage helps them make a nest and keeps them entertained as they have to look for the tissue. If you have any spare, clean egg boxes put a few treats at the bottom and then fill it with hay, then seal the egg box with some safe rope, and they will spend ages trying to open it. 

Hope i helped and sorry i wrote so much, lol
If you have any more questions about degu's dont hesitate to ask 

P.S they also love coconut shells


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

theve got wooden things to chew

it was along the lines of hay in a sock, sprinkle oats etc that i was thinking of 
thanks  will give that a go


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

mine have lots of parrt toys in there cages the really like playing with the bells on the end, also why dont you try getting a bucket fill it with shavings and hay and hide treats in there for them mine love the bucket keeps them entertained for hours


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Bucket sounds a good idea aswell , what treats do you put in ?

And for oats are normal dry porridge oats ok ?


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

yh any oats are fine, aslong as there plain and dont have anything sugary added to them


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i use the natural chinchilla mix in [email protected] is a mix of leaves and twigs smells quite nice lol


----------

